# what choke for dove?



## BIG HUNT (Aug 25, 2012)

what choke tube do most people use for dove hunting?


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 25, 2012)

I've always been a modified fan.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 25, 2012)

I like the improved in my 12 ga. wingmaster the best.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 25, 2012)

I switched over to Light Modified about 5-6 years ago and the choke stays in my gun for 99% of dove and duck hunting.


----------



## Jason Stringer (Aug 25, 2012)

Improved Cylinder in 12ga with 8 shot works for me


----------



## BIG HUNT (Aug 25, 2012)

so which choke spreads the shot the best?


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 25, 2012)

Skeet II


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Aug 25, 2012)

My 870 does well with a modified choke.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Aug 26, 2012)

My dove gun (50 year old SXS) has fixed chokes... modified and full.


----------



## gregg (Aug 26, 2012)

I'll be shooting a Modified, but I also like a full choke.


----------



## leemckinney (Aug 26, 2012)

http://www.wildfowlmag.com/tips_strategies_shotgun_062304.html


----------



## aabradley82 (Aug 26, 2012)

What spreads the best? Spreader choke in an old cutts. Might be ugly but it makes a big pattern. I'll shoot mod or full myself.


----------



## GLS (Aug 26, 2012)

Opening day I plan on IC in my 28 gauge M37.  I will bring a modified choke just in case, but I don't expect a bunch of wary birds this early.  After they get shot at a time or two, things change in a hurry.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 26, 2012)

I shoot a L/M about 80% of the time. Anything tighter than a MOD and you might as well forget about using the birds as table fare.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Aug 26, 2012)

Always start the day with my Remington 11-87 with the Comp-N-Choke IC but keep the CNC Mod in my bucket JIC. 1 1/8 ounce 8's are my shells of choice.


----------



## easbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Our field is broken up with a couple of tree lines. this seems to cause the birds to come in a bit lower than most fields I've shot. So I shoot sk/sk opening day the swap over to sk/ic after that.


----------



## gtfisherman (Aug 27, 2012)

Scottyhardison said:


> I shoot a L/M about 80% of the time. Anything tighter than a MOD and you might as well forget about using the birds as table fare.



You mean you miss?


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Aug 28, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> I've always been a modified fan.



x2.


----------



## fishtail (Aug 28, 2012)

Modified is a real safe bet!
It's rare you need something tighter or more open but it does vary.


----------



## sparta391 (Aug 28, 2012)

If you pick your shots right, you can kill them with cylinder.


----------



## southgaoriginal (Aug 28, 2012)

i use a full choke myself, ill admit its tough if you let them get too close, but i have pretty good luck with an average distance shot


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 28, 2012)

always improved cylinder in the early season.  Sometimes I switch to mod later in the year but both of my main dove guns are fixed IC.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Aug 28, 2012)

gtfisherman said:


> You mean you miss?



Mostly......but if you do hit them with anything tighter than a MOD on early season birds there's more shot than meat.


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 29, 2012)

Modified and Mod impr for my O/U.  Mod for my semi.


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 29, 2012)

Modified...I can't seem to hit them with I/C or anything more open.


----------



## catch22 (Aug 31, 2012)

full choke......nothing else.  and I have eaten piles of the tasty critters all with plenty of meat still on them!


----------



## XIronheadX (Aug 31, 2012)

I shot about everything there was in my younger days with an 1100 12 gauge with modified choke.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 31, 2012)

I used a modofied in my Weatherby upland 12ga.
Worked good last year !!


----------



## rhodes31072 (Aug 31, 2012)

H.S. Strut Undertaker,  4 shot, very few cripples


----------



## GA DAWG (Sep 1, 2012)

Improved mostly for the 20.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Sep 2, 2012)

Light Mod early, Improved Mod late season


----------



## Totaloutdoorsman (Sep 2, 2012)

Modified all the way. Nailed a high flier at about 65 yards in the air Saturday with 7 1/2 shot.


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 2, 2012)

I use my 20-O/U with I/C and Mod.--Saturday missed only 3-Times and took 9!!!!!


----------



## TreeFrog (Sep 3, 2012)

I normally shoot I/C for doves.  Today I killed every bird I shot at (which made me feel really cool since I was hunting with my girls).


----------



## simpleman30 (Sep 4, 2012)

modified barrel in my Rem. 870 Wingmaster 20 ga.  used it on dove this weekend and will use it again in the river this winter for ducks.  no choke tubes here.


----------



## duck smacker (Sep 4, 2012)

Turkey choke with lowbrass 7 1/2


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 6, 2012)

improved cylinder worked great for me this past weekend.


----------

